# wireless network wont connect on laptop



## willy34 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok

I've had my wireless network around 3-4 weeks and after returning the first router to the shop as it was broke i now have lost connection on the networked laptop, i can still access the internet on my desktop computer but when i try to access the router page on the desktop PC at www.192.168.1.254/ it wont show the page.

i have done ipconfig and its showing my ip address as 192.168.1.1 default gateway is 192.168.1.254 the subnet is 255.255.255.0

when doing ipconfig on the laptop its showing 0.0.0.0 for all the above

how is it that im connecting to the internet no problem but the router page isnt showing this seems to me that the router is not working for some reason.

what can i try to get everything working again?

thanx..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post an IPCONFIG /ALL for both machines here 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

www.anything is going to try to find something out there in the world wide web. Your router is accessed simply by its IP address: 192.168.1.254

It looks like a web page and its accessed via a browser, but it has a deceptively simple address.

Your ipconfig /all for the laptop will give this answer, but I'll ask anyhow. Are you trying to connect via wireless? If so, what adapter? What utility are you using? Have you checked for the latest driver/utility? Are you using encryption? Does your laptop "see" your router's signal? Are you tired of my questions yet?


----------

